# [AMD64] kde e cpu al 100%

## hiu

Salve, sono un utente di gentoo da anni ed ho sempre usato gnome. Ultimamente ho provato gnome 3 ed ho deciso che non siamo compatibili. Quindi ho scelto l'uso giornaliero di kde.

In pochi giorni ho scoperto il fastidioso bug della cpu usata al 100% da kded4. Il bug è replicabile qui in pochissime mosse, mi basta

su

sudo dolphin

killare X da altra console con /etc/init.d/xdm restar

rientrare in kde

inserire una key usb qualsiasi e lasciar lanciare dolphin per esplorarla

voilà, kded4 prende tutta la cpu, se lo si killa, knotify4 si sostituisci nel prendere tutta la cpu e va killato pure lui

è un tormento, perché la faccenda si ripete abbastanza casualmente e lasciare il computer acceso per ore mentre non si è alla tastiera a controllare continuamente l'uso della cpu è come lasciare andare un test di tortura per ore ed ore; dal case esce aria caldissima e con l'estate non è proprio simpatico 

in giro per il web ci sono centinaia di link che parlano di questo bug, ma sembra come se non interessarsi agli sviluppatori di kde, come se fosse una cosa isolata a qualche installazione di qualche distribuzione, quando invece è assolutamente orizzontale e avviene per chiunque; per chi è con un portatile, significa poi esaurire la pila in decine di minuti...

non ho voglia di sfasciare la mia installazione per provare qualche kde unstable, quindi chiedo se qualcuno sa che il bug è risolto nella 4.7, altrimenti dovrò abituarmi a gnome 3 e la vedo durissima

grazie

----------

## ago

Io raggiungo settimane di uptime senza problemi, senza i passi per la riproduzione del bug ti capita ugualmente?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

ciao. Quindi il problema se ho capito bene si verifica quando operi come root via sudo usando dolphin, è corretto?

----------

## djinnZ

Mi sa che inizio ad avere una mezza idea sul mio problema che forse, molto forse, è collegato al tuo.

Prova se disabilitare nepomuk (disabilitare non USE="-semantic-desktop") aiuta, in ogni caso

----------

## hiu

scusate il ritardo nelle risposte...

quella sequenza è un modo di replicarlo con sicurezza; così il bug esce fuori e l'uso della cpu va al 100% immediatamente; ma, la cosa avviene "spontaneamente" in modo del tutto casuale e non so mai perché

non so se sia avere programmi lanciati come root e killare X la causa, so solo che in quella maniera è sicuro che avvenga

per quanto riguarda i vari servizi, praticamente non ho niente oramai lanciato, se non le notifiche e la tastiera, altrimenti manco potevo scrivere in italiano

qualcosa sembra essere migliorato passando da gstreamer a xine come backend audio, ma il fatto è che non se sto ore su kde, devo sempre tenere d'occhio le temperature e questo è notevolmente scocciante...

----------

## ago

sfortuna o fortuna vuole che è capitato anche a me. Knotify prende il 100% di cpu. Come workaround temporaneo ho completamente disinstallato knotify, ho provato anche a riemergere tutti i pacchetti kde-* ma nulla di fatto...ora non sembra dare problemi O.o

EDIT: nel frattempo ho anche smazzato .kde4/* può darsi che si era sminkiata qualche impostazione li, tu hai provato?

----------

## djinnZ

viste le rogne che sta dando su hardened (non ho ancora escogitato un modo per ricompilarlo) e l'odiosa coincidenza del blocco (o meglio, rallenta e chide anche qualche minuto per cambiare da un tab all'altro) di mozilla e konqueror inizio a pensare a nspluginwrapper e gli altri componenti condivisi.

Ma è solo una sensazione...

----------

## ago

qui da me su hardened x86 va tutto liscio =)

```
ago@devil ~ $ uptime 

 22:02:48 up 5 days, 11:20,  5 users,  load average: 0.80, 0.50, 0.54
```

----------

## darkmanPPT

fantastico ... anche io ho lo stesso identico problema.

uso kde 4.6.3

da quando sono passato da 4.6.2 a 4.6.3 non mi si è ancora riverificato.

è vero, è proprio una bella rogna.

----------

## djinnZ

@ago su amd64 il problema c'è avrei pensato al problema del python e librerie x86 (emul-linux-x86-baselibs) con il symlink al 2.6 in alternativa.

----------

## ago

si c'è ma è random, a me è capitato l'altra volta fino a che ho dovuto disinstallare knotify. Poi mi è capitato un emerge intero di world e il problema è sparito...chissà qualcosa era scazzata.

----------

